# Verengaria Hotel, Cyprus, November 2010



## lost (Dec 1, 2010)

Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The Verengaria (various spellings, haven't found a definitive one yet!) was built in 1930, overlooking the small town of Prodromos in the Troodos mountains




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Views from the top windows are cracking




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

It was one of the first hotels in the area, and possibly the first with electricity, provided by this steam(?) engine




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The hotel was badly managed when passed from father to sons and ran into the ground. It's utterly stripped inside, and exhibits signs of fire damage. Some of the roof supports are buckled and support a temporary tin roof




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The dead crow and wedding veil are supposed to represent the splitting of a relationship...




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Its swimming pool installed in the 1960s is on the shaded side of the hotel, which must have been the beginning of the end for this place.




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Mad thoughts about walking out on the diving board stirred my mind for 5 minutes, before realising it wasn't properly attached.




Veregaria Hotel by zenithfivenine, on Flickr


----------

